# The greatest piece of music ever written?



## Friendlyneighbourhood

What is your personal favourite? :tiphat:
One work only, if you can't pick *something* Don't comment that you can't pick one, ok?


----------



## ArtMusics Dad

Beethoven - Symphony no 9, fact


----------



## Pugg

OP starts most of the times.


----------



## Casebearer

Well he didn't, didn't he. What's your problem?


----------



## Casebearer

My favourite work is The Faust Cantata by Alfred Schnittke.


----------



## SixFootScowl

It changes over time for me.


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I was tempted to say Wagner's Ring Cycle but that is technically four operas isn't it? I still think it's one of the greatest musical achievements


----------



## Woodduck

As requested, I won't say that I can't pick just one, even though I can't. 

But just for the sake of participating, I'll choose Bach's _Mass in B-Minor._ Maybe tomorrow I'll pick _Tristan und Isolde_ or Beethoven's late quartets - ALL of them.


----------



## Couchie

Wagner's _Der Ring des Tristan und Isolde und Parsifal von Nürnberg_.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Chaconne in D minor. There are many vying for 2nd place.


----------



## LOLWUT

Mahler Symphony 3, 6th movement. Particularly under Bernstein's baton.


----------



## Andolink

Another vote for Bach's B minor mass.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Andolink said:


> Another vote for Bach's B minor mass.


It is a wonderful choral mass


----------



## KenOC

The Chaconne: Johannes Brahms wrote that had he been able to even conceive of such a piece, the joy of such a realization would have caused him to lose his mind.


----------



## Ingélou

Not 'the greatest' because I don't fancy opening that can of worms, but today I'm going to pick Handel's *Messiah*.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

"The Marriage of Figaro".


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Beethoven Piano Sonata op.110

That might be my answer tomorrow, too.


----------



## hpowders

The greatest piece of classical music ever written as far as I'm concerned, is the devastating adagio from Mahler's Symphony no. 10.
A foreshadowing of the horrible wars and human misery to follow?


----------



## Templeton

Has to be Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 for me. There's a reason why the audience at its premiere demanded that the second movement be repeated. The most uplifting, the most glorious piece of music ever written. Take your pick, Kleiber, Fricsay, Furtwängler, Ashkenazy, Böhm, Beecham, etc., there are some sensational recordings out there. Despite listening to it hundreds of times, I never become bored and when I'm stressed or feeling low, this is a piece that is always guaranteed to take me to a better place.


----------



## mmsbls

We have had a few other threads on this topic, and I have always answered with the same work - Beethoven's 9th symphony. When I first heard the work I was stunned by how remarkably moving and beautiful each movement is. As I have continued to listen to the piece, I feel as though almost every moment fully captivates me and brings me joy. Maybe someday I will find another work that rivals the 9th, but for now it stands alone.


----------



## QuietGuy

Here I go again .... for me the greatest piece of music ever written is Ravel's *Daphnis et Chloe* -- the whole ballet.


----------



## Guest

Die kunst der fuge,the cantatas,matthäus passion,Hohe messe,das musikalisches opfer,organ works,and so on and on and on.


----------



## Mika

Wagner : Tristan und Isolde


----------



## johankillen

Beethoven Piano Concerto 5 i think... But its a hard one


----------



## MagneticGhost

Default: Mahler 2


----------



## Klassic

I'm sorry but this is not up for debate. The greatest piece of music ever written is none other than Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582. Beethoven is a close second with Symphony No.9. 

If we were to give one piece of music to an alien race as a representation of human achievement it would have to be Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue.


----------



## DavidA

If I had but one work to take on my desert island it would have to be Handel's Messiah. Astounding inspiration musically and spiritually.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Le Nozze Di Figaro - the whole thing or at least the act 4 finale forgiveness scene.


----------



## PlaySalieri

DavidA said:


> If I had but one work to take on my desert island it would have to be Handel's Messiah. Astounding inspiration musically and spiritually.


halleluja to that.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Today... I'll say Mozart's _Magic Flute_. Another day? Maybe Beethoven's 9th or Schubert's _Winterreise_.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wagner's Flying Dutchman.


----------



## isorhythm

Bach's St. Matthew Passion.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> Wagner's Flying Dutchman.


Dutchmen....must be right.


----------



## MarkW

Still _Missa solemnis_.


----------



## Barbebleu

Surely the greatest piece of music ever written would have to be, if it was possible to discover what it was, the first piece ever written. Without it and everything that came after, this forum would be pointless!


----------



## isorhythm

MarkW said:


> Still _Missa solemnis_.


Also a leading candidate!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

_Rhapsodie romane by Varese_


----------



## Mal

LOLWUT said:


> Mahler Symphony 3, 6th movement. Particularly under Bernstein's baton.


Are bits of pieces allowed?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Webern's "Five Movements For String Quartet, Op.5" contains everything that needs to be said, in just 12 minutes and a few seconds.


----------



## Woodduck

TurnaboutVox said:


> Webern's "Five Movements For String Quartet, Op.5" contains everything that needs to be said, in just 12 minutes and a few seconds.


I assume you mean "everything that needs to be said by Webern's "Five Movements For String Quartet, Op.5." Otherwise all other music ever written is superfluous.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Woodduck said:


> I assume you mean "everything that needs to be said by Webern's "Five Movements For String Quartet, Op.5." Otherwise *all other music ever written is superfluous*.


Yes.


----------



## Guest

You said only one so I'll refer from second choices (this is cheating!). 
*Mozart -Marriage of Figaro*
In my defence: 
_ "In my opinion, each number in Figaro is a miracle; it is totally beyond me how anyone could create anything so perfect; nothing like it was ever done again, not even by Beethoven."_Johannes Brahms


----------



## jimsumner

Mahler's 9th Symphony.


----------



## Guest

you made me dig this out:











TurnaboutVox said:


> Webern's "Five Movements For String Quartet, Op.5" contains everything that needs to be said, in just 12 minutes and a few seconds.


----------



## Casebearer

Barbebleu said:


> Surely the greatest piece of music ever written would have to be, if it was possible to discover what it was, the first piece ever written. Without it and everything that came after, this forum would be pointless!


Hey, that's exactly what I wrote a few weeks ago. Glad there are two of us now


----------



## ArtMusic

John Cage, _4'33"_. So pure and so simple.


----------



## LOLWUT

There are pieces that are simple that can be extremely emotionally powerful if you are in the right state of mind. Mozart's Rondo in D Major comes to mind. Another is Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen, from Mozart's Magic Flute. It hits the heart, because it is so true and applicable to every human being.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ArtMusic said:


> John Cage, _4'33"_. So pure and so simple.


So you are a believer, have you been converted or something..........


----------



## jdec

ArtMusic said:


> John Cage, _4'33"_. So pure and so simple.


And so transparent that I could swear I can hear noises in the background )


----------



## Pugg

jdec said:


> And so transparent that I could swear I can hear noises in the background )


That's the sound of silence .


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

ArtMusic said:


> John Cage, _4'33"_. So pure and so simple.


Why not his number pieces? Piano Concerto? Prepared piano pieces? Theatre pieces? Electronic pieces? Imaginary Landscapes? Etudes? The Seasons? His "music for" series?, String Quartet? Cheap imitation?


----------



## Genoveva

I have looked at all the opinions in this thread, and found it very difficult to decide which to choose as I could agree with so many. I've finally decided that it's *Handel's Messiah* for me. The sheer beauty of the whole thing, and the many highly memorable individual segments make it such a momentous work.


----------



## James Mann

Faure's Requiem

I've never heard something that touched me so much


----------



## PlaySalieri

Genoveva said:


> I have looked at all the opinions in this thread, and found it very difficult to decide which to choose as I could agree with so many. I've finally decided that it's *Handel's Messiah* for me. The sheer beauty of the whole thing, and the many highly memorable individual segments make it such a momentous work.


I must come back to Handel's Messiah as I dismissed it as dull some time ago but tastes change.


----------



## LOLWUT

James Mann said:


> Faure's Requiem
> 
> I've never heard something that touched me so much


Not my favourite piece, but such a beautiful one. A funeral for children.


----------



## jegreenwood

Schubert - Quintet in C (maybe not the greatest, but certainly the most beautiful)


----------



## Trout

At this point in my life, I'd choose Reich's Music for 18 Musicians. I find it utterly transcendent, cosmic, breathtaking; any time I listen to it, it's one of the quickest hours of my life.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Trout said:


> At this point in my life, I'd choose Reich's Music for 18 Musicians. I find it utterly transcendent, cosmic, breathtaking; any time I listen to it, it's one of the quickest hours of my life.


The second half always gets me


----------



## Art Rock

It always fascinates me how much variety there is in our tastes. I see a number of choices that I absolutely love as well, and a number that I would rather not listen to at all - yet others are lyrical about them!


----------



## Genoveva

De gustibus non est disputandum


Art Rock said:


> It always fascinates me how much variety there is in our tastes. I see a number of choices that I absolutely love as well, and a number that I would rather not listen to at all - yet others are lyrical about them!


De gustibus non est disputandum.


----------



## maestro267

Another one?! Really?! A look at "Similar threads" at the bottom shows that this type of thread has been done umpteen times. We need to make newbies tick a box that says "I agree not to start a 'greatest [x] ever' thread", at least without doing a thorough search for any of the countless threads of similar topic.


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. Such beautiful music composed when he was going through a terrible time!!


----------



## Weston

The OP does not stipulate classical music, so I very nearly picked "Awaken" by Yes. It's like the ultimate climax to the story of your life. Draining. Satisfying. Apocalyptic. Indescribable.

But in the end I realized it is a very close second in my musical pantheon, so I too jumped on the Beethoven's 9th bandwagon. It is about two thirds longer than the Yes piece, so it has that going for it too.


----------



## EdwardBast

As someone said in a similar thread: "There is no such thing." The need to construct an overarching hierarchy of greatness among disparate art works is a peculiar and repulsive human foible. How I miss the warm red glow of Proxima Centuri.


----------



## Barbebleu

Casebearer said:


> Hey, that's exactly what I wrote a few weeks ago. Glad there are two of us now


Which thread was that on Casebearer? If I'd spotted it I wouldn't have inadvertently plagiarised you!


----------



## Simon Moon

This week, my choice would be "Le Scare du Printemps".


If I respond another time, I'm sure my choice would be different.


----------



## bharbeke

Today, I will say Mozart Piano Sonata No. 16 K. 545.


----------



## starthrower

Happy Together by The Turtles


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

EdwardBast said:


> As someone said in a similar thread: "There is no such thing." The need to construct an overarching hierarchy of greatness among disparate art works is a peculiar and repulsive human foible. How I miss the warm red glow of Proxima Centuri.


Well, it is aimed a personal favourite, what you feel is greatest to you


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

starthrower said:


> happy together by the turtles


i can't see me lovin nobody but you, for all my liiiiiffffeeee.


----------



## hpowders

On ruminating further, the greatest classical piece, a tie:

Mahler Symphony No. 10, Adagio.

Ives Concord Piano Sonata.


----------



## jailhouse

bad thread but i guess I'd have to pick tristan und isolde.


----------



## SixFootScowl

ArtMusic said:


> John Cage, _4'33"_. So pure and so simple.


Yes. With that piece, there is nothing to criticize.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> Yes. With that piece, there is nothing to criticize.


You have a short memory dear Florestan.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

starthrower said:


> Happy Together by The Turtles


Agreed, when played by the Flo and Eddie Mothers...............


----------



## SixFootScowl

Traverso said:


> You have a short memory dear Florestan.....


Of course on TC we can make hundreds of pages in dozens of threads discussing and criticizing nothing.:lol:


----------



## Totenfeier

Ah, Heaven's bells! I give up! Mahler's 2nd!

Seriously - what else was I going to say?


----------



## Varick

Just watching this thread and enjoying the answers. There is no possible way I could answer such a question with just one. I would need at least 3, perhaps 5 to list. Carry on.

V


----------



## Autocrat

John Williams, theme from _Jaws_.


----------



## ArtMusic

Autocrat said:


> John Williams, theme from _Jaws_.


John Williams, Imperial March from Star Wars.


----------



## Casebearer

Barbebleu said:


> Which thread was that on Casebearer? If I'd spotted it I wouldn't have inadvertently plagiarised you!


Don't remember exactly, a few weeks ago, on another "greatest" thread. I don't mind the "plagiarising", which is something for lawyers, I'm long past that sort of thing, I believe in sharing ideas and it's just lovely to not be alone with a thought. If I ever played a part in your thoughts on this.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Casebearer said:


> Don't remember exactly, a few weeks ago, on another "greatest" thread. I don't mind the "plagiarising", which is something for lawyers, I'm long past that sort of thing, I believe in sharing ideas and it's just lovely to not be alone with a thought. If I ever played a part in your thoughts on this.


Don't take it to heart though Casebearer, this is not about a divine hierarchy, I don't agree with it either.


----------



## Casebearer

Oh, not sure I was clear on it. I'm not taking anything to heart at all. Not sure I know what you mean about not agreeing... I have no argument here at all.


----------



## DeepR

Bruckner 8
Mozart 41
Sibelius 7
Ahhh too bad


----------



## LOLWUT

DeepR said:


> Bruckner 8
> Mozart 41
> Sibelius 7
> Ahhh too bad


All great works, but those don't strike me as being contenders for "the greatest ever". I disagree with other suggestions like Bach's Mass in B minor, but I see where they are coming from. Bruckner 8 or Sibelius 7 are very difficult to consider "the greatest ever".


----------



## Guest

Varick said:


> Carry on.


Yes...? But which one, there's so many to choose from?


----------



## Guest

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> What is your personal favourite? :tiphat:
> One work only, if you can't pick *something* Don't comment that you can't pick one, ok?


Hmmm...Blackbird (The Beatles); Arabesque No 1 (Debussy); La fille aux cheveux de lin (Debussy); Clair de lune (Debussy)...

This is easy. The cute answer is either McCartney or Debussy!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

MacLeod said:


> Hmmm...Blackbird (The Beatles); Arabesque No 1 (Debussy); La fille aux cheveux de lin (Debussy); Clair de lune (Debussy)...
> 
> This is easy. The cute answer is either McCartney or Debussy!


At least you where able to come to the decision on *something* :lol:


----------



## FDR

For me it's _Händel's *Messiah*_.


----------



## Pugg

For me : Verdi; Don Carlo.


----------



## Varick

1812 Overture!

Did I win?

V


----------



## Woodduck

Varick said:


> 1812 Overture!
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> V


Yes, and as a prize you will be cannonized.


----------



## Pugg

Varick said:


> 1812 Overture!
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> V


We have to do a poll on this one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Woodduck said:


> Yes, and as a prize you will be cannonized.


Can I watch......................


----------



## Woodduck

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can I watch......................


Even better, you may man a cannon.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Woodduck said:


> Even better, you may man a cannon.


Cool................................ Thou don't think Varick would agree!


----------



## hpowders

Whenever I come through the door after a hard day's work, the wife keys up the Notung theme in the trumpets from Wagner's Ring from the Solti recording.

Is there anything greater than that? I place the Notung theme from Wagner's Ring in nomination as greatest piece of music ever written.

I rest mein case.


----------



## gardibolt

Greatest: Beethoven's Ninth
Most Beautiful: Mozart Ave verum corpus


----------



## Barbebleu

Impossible to answer and totally pointless question! 

Anyway it's Amarilli Mia Bella by Caccini sung by Beniamino Gigli if you must know. 

And I brook no dissent on this.


----------



## hpowders

Art Rock said:


> Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde.


A very down to earth response.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Impossible to answer and totally pointless question!
> 
> Anyway it's Amarilli Mia Bella by Caccini sung by Beniamino Gigli if you must know.
> 
> And I brook no dissent on this.


Stay put Barbeblue, it'd your right .


----------



## Klassic

Varick said:


> 1812 Overture!
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> V


Great post. Thanks for this.


----------



## Sloe

As Slow As Possible by John Cage. That CD-box must be enormous.

For favourite
Opera: Iris by Mascagni.
Orchestral: Bruckner's eight symphony


----------



## Varick

gardibolt said:


> Greatest: Beethoven's Ninth
> Most Beautiful: Mozart Ave verum corpus


For most beautiful, I think I'd have to go with the Laudate Dominum from Mozart's Vesper: Vesperae Solennes De Confessore, K 339.

I usually well up whenever I hear that movement.

But thanks to your post, I'm going to go back and listen to the Ave verum corpus again. I haven't listened to it in years.

V


----------



## Nasigil

I can't believe nobody mentioned Bruckner's 8th symphony.


----------



## Sloe

Nasigil said:


> I can't believe nobody mentioned Bruckner's 8th symphony.


I mentioned Bruckner's eight symphony.


----------



## DeepR

Sloe said:


> I mentioned Bruckner's eight symphony.


And so did I.


----------



## Klassic

*Nasigil:* *"I can't believe nobody mentioned Bruckner's 8th symphony."*

I can't believe nobody mention the ******* version of the 1812 Overture. Instead of Cannons, Shotgun Blasts!


----------



## Rogerx

Nasigil said:


> I can't believe nobody mentioned Bruckner's 8th symphony.


I wonder if this opinion still stands, alas we will never know.


----------



## Guest

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> What is your personal favourite? :tiphat:
> One work only, if you can't pick *something* Don't comment that you can't pick one, ok?


Since you can't decide whether you want "my personal favourite" or "the greatest piece ever written" (two different things), I'm not sure why we played.

I'm reminded of the delightful wordplay by the White Knight:

http://www.cs.utoronto.ca/~chechik/courses/csc324/white.html

The song is...
The name of the song is...
The song is called...
The name of the song is called...


----------



## Stavrogin

Adagio of Schubert's Quintet in C major.


----------



## Ras

Bach's 3rd Partita for solo violin.


----------



## Dimace

ArtMusics Dad said:


> Beethoven - Symphony no 9, fact





Templeton said:


> Has to be Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 for me. There's a reason why the audience at its premiere demanded that the second movement be repeated. The most uplifting, the most glorious piece of music ever written. Take your pick, Kleiber, Fricsay, Furtwängler, Ashkenazy, Böhm, Beecham, etc., there are some sensational recordings out there. Despite listening to it hundreds of times, I never become bored and when I'm stressed or feeling low, this is a piece that is always guaranteed to take me to a better place.





mmsbls said:


> We have had a few other threads on this topic, and I have always answered with the same work - Beethoven's 9th symphony. When I first heard the work I was stunned by how remarkably moving and beautiful each movement is. As I have continued to listen to the piece, I feel as though almost every moment fully captivates me and brings me joy. Maybe someday I will find another work that rivals the 9th, but for now it stands alone.





MagneticGhost said:


> Default: Mahler 2





James Mann said:


> Faure's Requiem
> 
> I've never heard something that touched me so much





Judith said:


> Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. Such beautiful music composed when he was going through a terrible time!!


*I found all these answers very sensible. *(for my mentality) Every one of the works above could be the best ever composed.

For me we have a tie with these two masterpieces

1. Franz Liszt, Benediction de Dieu dans la solitude, von den Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses. 
1. Richard Strauss, Vier Letzte Lieder.


----------



## Xisten267

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> What is your personal favourite? :tiphat:
> One work only, if you can't pick *something* Don't comment that you can't pick one, ok?


Tristan und Isolde.


----------



## Ethereality

starthrower said:


> Happy Together by The Turtles


For pop songs, my choice would be:






This one's also really good:


----------



## Eclectic Al

Klassic said:


> I'm sorry but this is not up for debate. The greatest piece of music ever written is none other than Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582. Beethoven is a close second with Symphony No.9.
> 
> If we were to give one piece of music to an alien race as a representation of human achievement it would have to be Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue.


There's a well known joke, I believe, that the writer Lewis Thomas suggested putting the complete works of Bach on the Voyager space probe as something that aliens might find, and which would represent the achievements of mankind. However, as he noted "that would be boasting".

Can't disagree too much with the Passacaglia in C minor. However, I have a real love for the longer setting of Vater unser im Himmelreich BWV682 from Klavierubung III. I'm not religious, but that provides a connection to a better place.

I like the idea that the best piece of music should be for a solo performer, and not massively long. Favourite is different, but isn't an aspect of greatness in a piece of music that it says what it says without needing to go on too long? (I feel a Sibelius versus Mahler debate coming on.)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

St. Matthew Passion, WTC, or Art of Fugue. Or the complete cantatas if one huge body of work counts.


----------



## DavidA

If you're thinking of just one piece of music within manageable proportions, what about the Bach Chaconne?






Johannes Brahms, in a letter to Clara Schumann described the piece like this:

"On one stave, for a small instrument, the man writes a whole world of the deepest thoughts and most powerful feelings. If I imagined that I could have created, even conceived the piece, I am quite certain that the excess of excitement and earth-shattering experience would have driven me out of my mind. If one doesn't have the greatest violinist around, then it is well the most beautiful pleasure to simply listen to its sound in one's mind."


----------



## Jacck

Wagner's Ring
Bach's WTC, Mass in B minor, Matthaeus passion
Liszt's Christus


----------



## DavidA

Of course there is always this:


----------



## consuono

Bach's Mass in B minor. The only others that are close are Bach's St Matthew Passion, Beethoven's Missa solemnis and Mozart's Figaro.


----------



## poconoron

Mozart's Marriage of Figaro.............................or Don Giovanni............


----------



## Eclectic Al

DavidA said:


> If you're thinking of just one piece of music within manageable proportions, what about the Bach Chaconne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms, in a letter to Clara Schumann described the piece like this:
> 
> "On one stave, for a small instrument, the man writes a whole world of the deepest thoughts and most powerful feelings. If I imagined that I could have created, even conceived the piece, I am quite certain that the excess of excitement and earth-shattering experience would have driven me out of my mind. If one doesn't have the greatest violinist around, then it is well the most beautiful pleasure to simply listen to its sound in one's mind."


We are a bit in a tricky area here, aren't we, talking about whether something incomparably good can be compared with something else that is incomparably good. A thing like the Chaconne, though, representing just one movement within a larger piece. That's modesty! It's a bit like Einstein coming up with the theory of relativity, and deciding to put it in as chapter 6 of a book with some other theories. Or, closer to home, it's like writing a String Quartet, deciding that for the 5th movement you'll include a somewhat profound slow movement, and then deciding to stick a fairly impressive fugal movement on the end.

I haven't attempted a suggestion for this thread, as I think it's a bit presumptuous


----------



## consuono

Eclectic Al said:


> We are a bit in a tricky area here, aren't we, talking about whether something incomparably good can be compared with something else that is incomparably good. A thing like the Chaconne, though, representing just one movement within a larger piece. That's modesty! It's a bit like Einstein coming up with the theory of relativity, and deciding to put it in as chapter 6 of a book with some other theories. Or, closer to home, it's like writing a String Quartet, deciding that for the 5th movement you'll include a somewhat profound slow movement, and then deciding to stick a fairly impressive fugal movement on the end.
> 
> I haven't attempted a suggestion for this thread, as I think it's a bit presumptuous


I would rank the six-part ricercar from the Musical Offering ahead of the Chaconne anyway. That fugue may be the greatest 7 or 8 minutes in music.


----------



## ORigel

Beethoven, String Quartet No. 14


----------



## Couchie

Couchie said:


> Wagner's _Der Ring des Tristan und Isolde und Parsifal von Nürnberg_.


Gotta stop resurrecting these old threads, I almost made this same joke again!


----------



## BachIsBest

_Die Kunst der Fuga_


----------



## Agamenon

Couchie said:


> Gotta stop resurrecting these old threads, I almost made this same joke again!


Unlike you, I really vote for The Ring, Tristan und Isolde and Parsifal.

:devil:


----------



## Strange Magic

My greatness meter remains broken, but, happily, I Know What I Like! This piece of music never fails to deeply move me: Bach Keyboard Concerto in D-minor......


----------



## Alinde

For Benjamin Britten the B minor Mass was, with Schubert’s Winterreise, one of the twin peaks of Western civilization.
Perhaps throw in "The Marriage of Figaro"? 

Duh. That's three.


----------



## janxharris

Sibelius's Seventh Symphony.


----------



## perempe

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique. a landmark romantic work, one of my favorites.


----------



## HiFiBaBi

Beethoven Symphony No. 9 in my opinion.


----------



## Eclectic Al

HiFiBaBi said:


> Beethoven Symphony No. 9 in my opinion.


As a first post, that is certainly to the point. Welcome!


----------



## Ethereality

Can't get any more perfect than this. The greatest moment is with the flutes starting at 10:35.


----------



## SanAntone

The Well-Tempered Clavier. 

I consider it one work.


----------



## Andante18

Brahms - Symphony No.1


----------

